# Pnigomantis medioconstrictor



## Morpheus uk (Mar 4, 2008)

Just recieved a nice breeding stock off Rob Byatt today :lol: 

Lovely colours on em, can wait till they get bigger


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 4, 2008)

aww there soo cute :}good luck with them


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 4, 2008)

_P. medioconstricta_  

Good luck with 'em, especially the green ones


----------



## jarek (Mar 4, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> _P. medioconstricta_  Good luck with 'em, especially the green ones


I have one female green and one dark, before most of mine were green but then they go dark can these be green as an adult?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 4, 2008)

How's Macro Junkie say it? " I want one"!


----------



## Mantida (Mar 4, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> How's Macro Junkie say it? " I want one"!


100% correct imitation!!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 5, 2008)

Lol, oh and didnt spell the title myself copied and paste lol


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 11, 2008)

Thx for the lovely greenys Rob lol

Just took one of my best ever photo`s in my eyes






Didnt notice on the real thing but through the photo i can just see the lower shield developing


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## idolomantis (Mar 11, 2008)

O_O where,s that for XD


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 11, 2008)

Just like using it XD


----------



## Morpheus uk (Apr 12, 2008)

Wish they`ed hurry up and grow &lt;_&lt; 

Its as if im stuck in the relm of baby mantids


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Wish they`ed hurry up and grow &lt;_&lt;
> 
> Its as if im stuck in the relm of baby mantids
> 
> ...


----------



## spawn (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice pictures Morph. I actually have a couple L2's from Yen. I can't wait to see how big they'll get. Big appetite! They ate two Lobster Roach nymphs in two days, and they had to be about 75% the mass of the mantids!


----------

